# ¿Cómo crear una pantalla táctil?



## Morenikah (Ene 30, 2007)

Alguien me puede decir cual es el despiece de una pantalla táctil ? Necesito saber los componentes que tengo que utilizar para poder crearla para un proyecto.

Espero vuestras respuestas


----------



## heli (Ene 30, 2007)

Lo tienes difícil: casi todas las tecnologías de pantalla táctil se basan en láminas de plástico con pistas conductoras transparentes que se ponen sobre la pantalla. Imposible de construir en casa.
Comercialmente pueden comprarse ya hechas y con la electrónica de control que simula un ratón para que sea fácil de integrar con otros programas.


----------



## Baddragon (Ene 23, 2010)

bueeee.... esta pregunta ya tiene tiempo, pero no es tan dificil, si no te importa sacrificar algo de espacio, jeje, y te aseguro que funciona
primero se utiliza una de las propiedades de la luz llamata FTIR:
http://wiki.nuigroup.com/FTIR

Y agregandole un software libre:
http://ccv.nuigroup.com/ (mi favorito), o
http://nuigroup.com/touchlib/

y pues de ahi en mas a lo que te de tu imaginacion, puedes hacer las pruebas del software con practicamente nada de direo solo con una camara web y una caja de carton, bueno aca te dejo el link del video, no creo q al que inicio este tema le sirva ya pero espero q a alguien mas si, un saludo!!! y suerte!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQpr3W-YmcQ


----------



## electroandres (Ene 23, 2010)

i si adentro de la caja pones un proyector que te proyecte lo que ves en el mismo lugar donde tocas... no te quedaria una profecional? o habrial algun inconveniente con el tema del sensor que usa la webcam


----------



## Baddragon (Ene 24, 2010)

ahi va, olvide poner el otro enlace http://tuio.org/
lo que se hace es poner en lugar del papel una lamina de acrilico, y por las orillas del acrilico muchos leds infrarrojos, para que se forme el efecto de refleccion dentro del acrilico, luego sobre este se pone una capa de algun material sobre el que se pueda proyectar, por lo que e visto se usa una mescla de silicon con alguna otra sustancia, no estoy seguro de que es, al fin de cuentas, se puede utilizar cualquier cosa hasta una hoja de papel , bueno, ahora como dices se pone el proyector hacia la pantalla, junto con la web cam, pero estos programas lo que hacen es por asi decirlo detectar el contraste, en el video de arriba, lo que el programa detecta son los puntos mas oscuros de la sombra de la mano sobre la oja de papel, entonces si tu proyectas sobre ese papel no iva a funcionar jamas, pero entonces se hace algo bien simple, a la camara web, se le pone un "filtro de luz de dia", que puede ser un pedacito rollo fotografico velado, y este filtro ara que no se vea nada de la luz normal, pero ho sorpresa la luz infraroja pasa este filtro sin problemas, entonces lo que pasa, es q sobre la superficie estamos viendo la proyeccion, luego abajo de esta hoja o digamosle "superficie de proyeccion", esta el acrilico, (que si entraron a la pagina donde explica el efecto FTIR veran lo que digo) donde el punto sobre el que se aga precion en la pantalla creara un punto de luz infraroja que sera detectado por la camara, que solo detectara este tipo de luz, y ya esta, se cincroniza con alguno de los 2 programas, y listo, por cierto hubo un error , mi preferido es el touchlib.


----------



## bari (Mar 12, 2010)

Que tal Baddragon

Oye me intereso mucho tu trabajo y quisiera hacer algo como lo que tu hicistes en tu video, solo que tengo muchas dudas, haber si me las puedes ayudar??

1- Se utiliza un proyector y aparte una camara web, por que mencionas que se pone el proyector junto con la camara web??

2- La camara web tiene que se exactamente la que marcas hay la Philips SPC900NC o puede ser cual quiere otra sin importar marca ni modelo, solo que tenga conexion USB para la computadora?

3- El material en donde enrrollas la hoja de papel es acrilico resistente o es una hoja como de acetato=(hoja transparente flexible)???

4- En tu 2ª texto mensionas algo de unos leds infrarrojos, eso como los coloco? son leds de tamaño norma???, de donde tomo alimentacion para que prendan los infrarrojos (este paso no lo pones en tu video verdad??)

5- Tambien mencionas algo de una pedaso de rrolllo fotografico, quiero entender que este se pone en el lente de la camara web???

Te agradeceria mucho me pudieras contestar estas preguntas y me esplicaras un poco mas a detalle.

saludos cordiales
bari


----------



## Franco_80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Una pantalla táctil es difícil, pero lo que si podés hacer, es una pantalla táctil virtual.  Si en el marco de una pantalla, arriba y en un costado colocás leds infrarrojos, y  abajo, y en el otro costado colocás transistores receptores de luz infrarroja, de forma tal que se genere una matriz de luz enfraroja. Cuando tu dedo tape la luz de una fila y una columna, vas a poder encontrar la coordenada en la pantalla. No vas a tener la resolución de una verdadera pantalla táctil, pero funciona para muchas aplicaciones.
No sé si fui claro.
Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Por lo que yo se hay capacitivas y otras resistivas..


----------



## Baddragon (Mar 26, 2010)

muy bien bari tratare de aclarar tus dudas, pero primero debo aclarar que ese no es mi video, si bien yo solo copie lo que se hace en el video e investigue un poco mas, y antes de contestarte pregunta por pregunta te explicare que son 2 cosas diferentes, lo que se hace en el video, no es una pantalla táctil en si, porque no se esta reproduciendo nada sobre el, en todo caso se puede decir que es un "touchpad" como el de las computadoras portátiles, y la pantalla es un poco mas complicada, bueno bastante mas complicada, al menos en su fabricación, ahora solo te contestare rápido tus preguntas, porque mañana tengo examen...

1.-En este video como no se proyecta nada sobre la superficie solo se utiliza la cámara Web

2.-No, cualquier cámara funciona

3.-Cuando yo lo hice no utilice ningún material aparte de la hoja de papel, supongo que el acrílico es solo para que se deslicen mejor los dedos

4.-Los leds infrarrojos, son cuando se quiere hacer una "pantalla" táctil, que es diferente a lo que esta en el video (notaras que tampoco ay un proyector)

5.- así es, pero esto también es cuando se esta haciendo la pantalla, junto con los leds infrarrojos y el proyector

Como dije antes, Tengo examen Mañana así que lo dejare ahí por ahora. y tratare de luego ampliar mas la información, pero espero que esto aya despejado un poco tus dudas.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola
Hay unos film transparentes los cuales superpones a cualquier pantalla, o incluso puedes ponerlos encima de una simple fotografia, y dicha pantalla te proporciona un valor determinado de resistencia en funcion de la parte que estes tocando.
Simplemente tendras que acondicionar tu circuito mediante un convertidor A/D para que puedas reconocer que parte de la pantalla estas presionando en cada momento.



http://www.elotouch.com/Technologies/AT4/default.asp
http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...=searchProducts&searchTerm=pantalla+resistivo
http://es.farnell.com/jsp/search/re...estid=1782911&isGoback=false&isRedirect=false
http://www.cika.com/soporte/AppNotes/CAN-015_TouchScreen.pdf
http://www.monolitic.com/esp/Notas/2009_Articulo%20tecnico_AT04_sensor%20tactil.pdf

http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/venta.20/863142-kit-membrana-touch-screen-lcd-17-a.html
http://www.tec-mex.com.mx/touchscreen/touch.htm
http://www.machinetronics.com/productos2.html


----------

